# New Chopping Board



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

hi chaps. and chapettes!

i just received a new chopping board. i've been wanting to get a new one for a while. my previous one was a cheap and cheerful Olive and Thyme one i got from TK Maxx... 

i was originally thinking i would get a new board from www.theboardsmith.com but it seems that he doesn't make them any more... so then i was looking at www.cuttingboardgallery.com and Angela was super nice and super helpful, but in the end the import duties to get it to the UK just made it too expensive for me.

so i trawled the web and found some companies that make end grain boards to order in the UK. was torn between using bordercraft.co.uk and mountainhardwoods.co.uk, but in the end i went with mountainhardwoods just because their boards came pre-oiled (linseed oil in a hot oil dip tank).

anyway! it just arrived so i thought i'd post some pics here and see what you all thought. it's the first time that i've bought a chopping board so i'm not sure what things might be good or bad.

for your ref this is a Walnut end-grain chopping board, and the size is 16" x 21" x 2"

there are some teeny tiny gaps between the blocks, but only in one corner on one side. i asked the maker about this and they said "_The small caps shown on your image are on the underside of the board and are often quite common. Please rest assure that these are nothing to worry about. If you continue to oil the board with tung oil then this will seal the timber_"

i'm a little bit disappointed that the board has a "good" side and a "bad" side, cause i was hoping to be able to turn the board every few years. still, i think it's a really nice board and a definite upgrade from what i was previously using.

pics below. please let me know what you think!

top side (click for bigger image)





  








top.JPG




__
ruscal


__
Apr 18, 2013








bottom side





  








bottom.JPG




__
ruscal


__
Apr 18, 2013








details shot showing the tiny gaps between some of the blocks on the bottom side





  








photo.JPG




__
ruscal


__
Apr 18, 2013


----------



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

oh, also...

i picked up some of these sticky cork things from ebay on the cheap which i was thinking to stick on the bottom side to keep the bottom of the board nice and dry...

what do you think? good idea or bad idea?





  








cork.JPG




__
ruscal


__
Apr 18, 2013


----------

